# Please be on the lookout for 2 stolen RZR



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Please be on the lookout for these 2 RZR they were stole Friday Night 10-28-11 in Mississippi at Red Creek Off Road.. if you see them around anywhere please let me know so I can pass the information.. Both of them are Very Custom as you can tell. both have 6" catvos lifts
Please feel free to post on any other Forums you Visit or Face book. Getting the word out will help get these back and Possibly out the low life scum bags In jail
If you happen to see any RZR parts on Ebay or other forums that possibly came from these post a Link


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Will keep a eye out!! theres some low life out there!! hope yall find them!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. i hate to hear that. they had a rzr stolen while i was there memorial day weekend 2010.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey P we well mostly you lol should make a place like mud pit but for stolen quads only just a though bud! 

Dude that sucks they stole them, they stole them from the park it self? That's crazy, I say stick around the park and see if you see them riding in there robbers are dumb they will do that, and goto any other mud parks in the area, check craigslist in you area I'm telling you the people that stole that are going to sell them for sure so keep a look out! Hope you get them back that's messed up.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry to here that. I'll keep an eye out. I like to window shop on craigslist , maybe i can help you find them. I hope they were insured.

I wish i was riding.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

We'll be watching here as well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lotta thievin' going on lately!


----------

